# New baby kitty *super long post*....



## undergunfire (Nov 19, 2009)

Those who know me well (or don't know me as well) know that losing my precious Zaide kitty was a huge thing for me. Its been a constant struggle for myself to deal with the pain of losing him. It was a year on Oct. 1st that we lost him....the days never really got any easier. Here is his memorial thread....




Rest Well, Zaide Katt.

We ended up getting a new kitty a month and a half after Zaide passed away. Tibi was 3 months old. We got him because Juju (our 3 year old kitty) missed Zaide (who was like his baby). While getting Tibi did help heal Juju a bit and helped us be a bit happy again....there was still something missing. I am sure a lot of people can relate to me.

Almost every weekend for the past year I have gone to PetSmart to hold baby kittens for adoption, since Zaide was a dawrf....kittens reminded me of him. I saw a ton of adorable kittens over the last year, but I was able to hold off from adopting any. Believe me, that was very difficult - the husband made it even more difficult by saying "NO" to another kitty.

I will admit that I have been on a constant search for another Zaide. Wether it was dwarfed, looked like him, acting like him, etc. I looked for a sign and desperately wanted another Zaide Katt.

I have to thank Peg for asking an animal comminicator a few things about Zaide. This happened quite a few months ago and it has given me hope and helped me fight on through the battle of pain from losing a loved pet. The only thing that stopped me from searching for a "replacement" so badly was that Zaide had said to the comminicator that he would either come back to me or send another kitty to me. This have me hope and some healing thoughts.

I was crying a few months ago over Zaide and I had an image of a precious super fluffy Persian kitten in my head (Zaide was part Persian). This kitten was just staring back at me and he had Zaide's eyes. I knew Zaide had put that image into my mind because he had told the comminicator that he didn't want to see me sad all of the time....he didn't like it. So.....I took that image as a sign and started researching Persian breeders in my state. I did find a breeder that I liked a lot. I did feel a bit guilty about paying $350+ for a purebred cat, when there was tons dying in shelters....but I knew Zaide wanted me to have one, so I could be happy again.

............

My friend had called me yesterday and told me she found a baby kitten outside of her work. I offered to adopt/foster the baby kitten, but shes decided to adopt or foster him herself with some help from a local rescue.

While talking to her, she mentioned that the humane society's adoption center at the mall had had a Persian cat up for adoption. While at work, I thought about it for a while on if I should go up there to check out the Persian. I was driving down the road from work when I told myself that I should just go home......I had a few seconds to make up my mind because I could either go left to go home or right to head to the mall. I chose to go right to the mall.

When I got there....I saw the Persian, but he was really a purebred blue pointed Himilayan colored Himilayan (not a Persian). He was so adorable.....I read his sign...he was 10 years old and had some health issues. I knew he wasn't for me.

On my way out of the adoption center I saw a tiny little black kitten crying in the kitten play area. I asked to go in there and the kitten was all over me. Cuddling in my arms, playing with my hoodie strings, licking my chin, climbing up my pant legs when I put him down to leave. He just loved me......and then it clicked.

I knew I had to leave him there to go home and talk to Ryan. I called Ryan up on the phone when I got to my car hysterically crying. He said we could talk about the baby kitty when he got home from work. Well...I was home by 2pm and he said he'd be late coming home. The HS's adoption center at the mall closed at 7pm. Ryan didn't get home until 6:30pm. So...I had 5 hours to sit and hope he didn't get adopted. Ryan and I talked and it was pretty much an instant....."go get him tomorrow" thing. I was suprised by Ryan....maybe he knew I knew this was right and I could stop being so sad about Zaide all of the time. I know Ryan was getting irritated/upset about me obsessing over kittens and being sad for days when I couldn't get one....I'd go into my "I need Zaide back" moods.

........

Ryan and I had gone to the mall this past Saturday and saw the kittens in the kitten play area. I saw this little guy with this litter mates and wanted to stop to pet them, but Ryan pushed me on because he knew I'd get sucked into the cuteness.

Well.....here is a few comparisons about this kitty with Zaide.

Zaide & this kitten....

*both had litter mates that were all black & all grey.
*both had litter mates that were manx (missing tails).
*both were 2-3 months old at adoption.
*both were kind of "impulse" adoptions. Zaide was a "I don't want a little kitten but that is all that is available today" adoption and this new baby was "Do I really need another cat? But what if this IS the cat I am supposed to have?" adoption. So, both were kind of "thrown" at me at an odd time.
*this kitten is very tiny for his age & so was Zaide. I'm not saying this baby is dwarfed, he is just very tiny.
*both were the last of the litter left. Zaide was the only boy left, but there was a girl left from his litter. My new baby was the only kitten left.
*both of them lick my chin almost exactly alike.
*both love to crawl up my pant legs for attention.

etc.....there is just a list of similarities I have put together within the short time I have known this baby.

...................

So....I am sure I have confused people, so maybe pictures will make up for it ? 


This baby was called "Butch" at the HS, but that name needs to go! I need something unique, like Zaide's was. He is also going to be VERY fluffy. I have to get him used to being brushed because he is going to need lots of brushing throughout his whole life. He is also very skinny...so he needs to be beefed up, we have lots of nummy wet food & high quality dry food for him! He also won't stop screaming unless you are holding him.






















































Here is a picture of Zaide, for the heck of it....


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 19, 2009)

He's adorable! Congrats! x


----------



## AmyBunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Things always seem to happen for a reason, don't they! Congrats on the new kitty... he is really cute! Makes me want to rub his belly!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 19, 2009)

U r right LONG post lmao but at least I didnt get confused lol Your new kitty is adorable. isnt it cool how all the clicks like u said..like Karma. Congrats!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


>



OMG....Amy - when you told me about the image you had of the black kitty - the face in this second picture is what I saw for a brief second. Its hard to explain - I'm not claiming that have been in touch with Zaide or anything. But as I look at this guy's pictures - it is a feeling of deja vu.

And that is NO Butch....

Cassidy maybe (just joking) - but definitely no Butch...

He's adorable and I am sure he'll help heal your heart.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 19, 2009)

Here is in inside of a rattie cube hammock that I got from my friend, Andrea. I haven't used it for the rats yet and it seems so fitting for him, hence the black kitties!! He fits perfectly in there, lol.


















Does anyone know if his wispy grey hairs will stay or if they will shed out? I really love them, lol. His whole under coat is grey, too.


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 19, 2009)

adorable


----------



## BSAR (Nov 19, 2009)

He is too cute!! Congrats!


----------



## myheart (Nov 19, 2009)

I know what you mean about an animal "clicking" with you or not. The moment I saw my big boy cat at the shelter, I knew I needed him in my life!! His attitude, his eyes, and, omg, his size!!!He was mine!!!

Basically the same thing happened with Patrick when I saw him at the shelter. I had to wait a week before I could even think of adopting him because he was found as a stray. Patrick remembered me one week later by going flat just from the sniff of my hand.

They just know when they are yours, and they pick you....

Have fun with your new beautiful baby... 

myheart


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 19, 2009)

He may loose the black and come out a very dark grey or he may loose the grey or he may have both boss had white in his grey blue fur now he is just grey blue and white


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2009)

LOVE THIS ONE!


----------



## @licia (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats on your new kitty, he is precious!


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2009)

He certainly is a keeper what a cutie! Congrats on your new kitty.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Amy! He's just adorable. I hope he brings you a lot of happiness :hug:


Oh, and the pictures of him in the hammock are TOO CUTE!!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 19, 2009)

Ryan LOVES him :biggrin2:!



I asked the cat forum if I could do intros already and they said to go for it. Right now all 3 kitties, Ryan, and myself are in the spare bedroom. Tibi is really butthurt, Juju doesn't care but still hisses when him & the baby lock eyes, and the baby just doesn't know what to think. I'll into them more and more over the next few days and hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 19, 2009)

So glad you waited for the universe to bring your kitty to you, at just the right moment and place. mysterious ways...
:hug:
Glad you and your little fella found eachother at last!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 19, 2009)

He's very cute!
I was just going to ask what the other kitties think of him.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 20, 2009)

Awww what a precious baby! I didn't even know Zaide and your new boy reminds me of him. He's so sweet. I like the story behind getting him, too. I've been looking for a Tallulah ever since she died and plan to take him/her home regardless of the circumstances if I find her. I haven't told anyone this before, but Ned reminds me of her a little and I imagine the two of them playing in heaven before they were born or in the time between when she died and he was born (I made his birthday the day she died). 

For names, I agree, Butch does NOT fit. The first thing I thought of is Zephyr. In Greek mythology, Zephyr is the god of the west wind and the messenger of spring. He's a very gentle god.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 20, 2009)

he is just far too cute!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 21, 2009)

How is the kitteh doing? Updates, please!


----------



## Double N (Nov 21, 2009)

He is adorable!!

He could lose the grey whispies....our Lola Bean did.

Here she is as a kitten the day we brought her home from Cat Welfare (they gave her ear mite medicine before she left, so that's why her ears look gooey):












And here she is at about 9 months old (she's 3 years now):


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 22, 2009)

Jenn....your girlie is sooo cute! I bet my little guy will look like her .


Updates as requested....

Little guy went to the vet today. He checked out well, but he is definitely no older then 8 weeks....my vet said more like 7 weeks. Since I saw my baby at the mall last Saturday, that means he was 6 weeks then and was already neutered at least a few days before then . He only weights 1lbs 9oz! I hadn't seen this particular vet yet and he said that feeding canned food was bad and the more dry food, the better :rollseyes. I seriously don't get why vets pay so much money for school and learn crap about nutrition, jeeze! 

I had to get a little container for a fecal test, so I need to bring in fresh poopies Monday morning . Hopefully he doesn't have any parasites. The vet said my baby is very skinny, so it could mean that he does. BUT....I told him that he has gained some fat since getting getting him on Thursday, so that is good!

Still no name :?. I am just clueless on his name!!!

I just adore him, as does Ryan. He is our perfect little kitty right now, but ask me when he starts ripping through the house like a 90lbs Newfie when he gets a bit bigger/older :biggrin2:.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on the new kitty. 
He's adorable !


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 22, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I just adore him, as does Ryan. He is our perfect little kitty right now, but ask me when he starts ripping through the house like a 90lbs Newfie when he gets a bit bigger/older :biggrin2:.


At least it isn't a full grown Newfie. Although an adult might be calmer than a puppy, even if it is 50 pounds bigger. 

He is cute though.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 22, 2009)

Hahaha, right as I clicked this I was thinking, "I bet it's Amy who has the new animal."


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 22, 2009)

I like the name Zephyr... he is beautiful and I am very happy for you.

Denise


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 22, 2009)

Aww, I went right to the bottom of the page and saw Denise's reply and thought maybe you'd named him Zephyr. I love Zephyr! 

I have a list with about 100 names on it that I like for kitties. One of my favorites of Omri. You can use it as long as you don't mind me possibly naming my cat Omri when I get one!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 22, 2009)

I just don't know on a name yet. Nothing is clicking .

I have been looking at this site and am on "E"'s....
http://www.wayeh.com/aboutsleddogs/names.htm

Some of the names are cute on there.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 22, 2009)

Amy, what kind of name are you looking for?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 22, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Amy, what kind of name are you looking for?


I'm not exactly sure, lol. I am totally clueless on a name . I was telling Ryan that it is almost like our little guy has always been in our family, so it doesn't seem like he needs to be named....it seems like he already has a name. Does that make sense?

I want something easy to say, human or non-humane name. Nothing super generic. I've been searching non stop for a name...its driving me crazy!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 22, 2009)

I actually just thought of "Quil" or "Quill". We just saw New Moon today, so it popped into my head when I was thinking of wolf names. Quil apparently means "cub".

I'll run it by Ryan. I'll bet he won't like it .


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 23, 2009)

So...... "Quil" is his name :biggrin2:. For those who missed my post above, "Quil" was a character in the Twilight Saga...he turns into a werewolf & his name means "cub". Since our little guy really reminds me of a wolf as far as looks go...Quil just seems fitting .





























He cornered Sammy ...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 23, 2009)

Amy, I know exactly what you mean. Names are really important to me and I'm not happy until I finally find the perfect name for a pet. I still don't think I got Skyler's name quite right, about a year ago I ran across the name Cael and it would have been perfect for him, but I didn't want to change his name after 8 months! 

Maybe telling us some of the names you're considering would help you decide which one you like best? 

Ooh I have another suggestion, how about Pax? I almost suggested Felix because I love that name (for a child), but I guess for a cat that name isn't unique at all


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 23, 2009)

Oops, disregard the above post! I missed the second page of replies. I'm glad you found a name for him, Quil is perfect. He really does look rather wolf like! Congrats!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 7, 2009)

A little update.....Quil is doing very well with us. We adore him, as does the other animals. Hes so full of character and just like what Zaide would have been, if he had been leading a normal life. We know Quil has a part of Zaide in him. This morning we were joking that since Zaide was about 2-3lbs when he died at 7 months old, that Quil will end up being a 20lbs cat .

This little dude eats like a pig. He's eating dry food & over 6oz of canned food per day...in multiple meals. He's always screaming for food.

You know....I wanted a baby Persian kitten so bad since seeing the image in my head of one (the image I think Zaide sent me)...but I wake up every morning to a little fluffy baby nestled into my arms and it reminds me that he is kind of like a Persian in a way....he's got that Persian personality and I didn't need to pay $300+ for him....instead I rescued him from the shelter for half of that. He cries when I open my eyes and purrs up a storm. He's just perfect :hearts.


Soooooo - new Quil pictures :biggrin2:!










































Since Quily is long haired, he will need to be bathed & groomed a lot. I plan to give him his first bath this week. He's already used to being brushed out every other night and even lets me trim his nails with no struggles. He just flops over onto his back & lets me touch him legs/feet and work around his belly & arm pits .


----------



## Double N (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh....in like half of those pictures his mouth is open! lol


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 7, 2009)

*Double N wrote: *


> Oh my gosh....in like half of those pictures his mouth is open! lol


He cries a lot .


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, he is so pretty! And I'm really glad bunnies can't meow because Ned would drive us crazy crying for food all the time.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 8, 2009)

Also, Amy, the ratty things arrived today! Did you sprinkle ratnip all over them or something? The girls FREAKED OUT, they were so excited. Annabell was climbing into the small star dome before I even set it down and they were both grabbing everything and dragging them around. They like the little toys too! Thanks a ton!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 8, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Also, Amy, the ratty things arrived today! Did you sprinkle ratnip all over them or something? The girls FREAKED OUT, they were so excited. Annabell was climbing into the small star dome before I even set it down and they were both grabbing everything and dragging them around. They like the little toys too! Thanks a ton!


No ratnip, just made with love .

I am so glad that they like them! Do they fit inside of stuff okay? I'm really sorry about what happened with all of the shipping troubles.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2009)

Amy, the girls have already shredded the little orange tree home! Little brats! At least they like it, right? I'm regretting having given them a treat pouch on Sunday, I think they learned to eat fabric because of it.

As I was typing this, Lalita chewed a hole in my shirt for the first time :grumpy:

On the bright side, the homes are bigger than I expected and the girls fit in the small one just fine, I think the cupcake one will be great when I have 4 rats!


----------

